# GTI International 2014 Shakespeare County Raceway 05/06 July



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The club will once again have a stand at GTi Internationalon Saturday 5th July and Sunday 6th July plenty of room so who wants a space.To gain entry to the Club Stand simply select TTOC on the inters ticket purchase page http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

*Saturday
*

Callum-TT
Lollipop86

*Sunday *

Callum-TT
Lollipop86
Nickoj


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Me 

All over this like a fat kid on cake

Weekend pass please. Oh and Yellow will be going as well I'm sure.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Me!!!! For the weekend Thanks 

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Me!!!! For the weekend Thanks
> 
> J
> xx


You camping or staying at hotel?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

camping! Why would you not want to camp! lol

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> camping! Why would you not want to camp! lol
> 
> J
> xx


Exactly. Last year I was the only person camping and ended up getting pisched with the group from seatcupra.net

Would be nice to has someone to drink with this time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lets get with this then and get our campaign faces on then! Keep me away from SCN.......meh grrrr I have a 6 man tent if anyone is worried about sleeping under the stars 

J
xx


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

To get a stand pass all you need to do is select TTOC as the club when purchasing your tickets online.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Does this mean no TTOC club discount for this show?


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

The club will once again have a stand at GTi Internationalon Saturday 5th July and Sunday 6th July plenty of room so who wants a space.

Saturday

Callum-TT
Lollipop86

Sunday

Callum-TT
Lollipop86
Candyturbo


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So for anyone wanting to camp Callum and I are thinking a BBQ and booooooze!

Surely there must be more up for this?!

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I think people are scared of the big out doors


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

whimps!

This is a great weekend especially if the weather is nice!

lets get a good stand running, I'll post it on the FB group

J
xx


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Tempted by this. Have got another show that day but I did inters few years back and it was good. Only just over an hour from me.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

barb said:


> Tempted by this. Have got another show that day but I did inters few years back and it was good. Only just over an hour from me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Well do that show sat early then come over sat afternoon and have a few beers with us. Camp over then recover the next day


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What Callum said lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

COME ONNNNNNN where is everyone?! lol

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Seriously considering going on Saturday, but with the Swiss trip the week before and iTTalia reunion on the Sunday, I will decide in a couple of weeks, buts it's a 50/50 as of today.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

just dont break her 

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> just dont break her
> 
> J
> xx


That's the down side of a 3000 mile road trip..she will be put through her paces and hope she doesn't fall off any tunnel roofs
Steve


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Shall I bring some things to BBQ lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Readie1978 said:


> Shall I bring some things to BBQ lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're there the weekend then yes bring BBQ food and beer.

There are a few supermarkets around and that's where I went to get mine last year as having a roadster not much room

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So I'll dig my 6 man tent out then  and blow up mattress and Duvet  lol

J
xx


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

I will be at this with a club called eurocartel and camping the Saturday night, there will be about 20 of us so if you want some drinking buddies head over to our camp site it's normally a good laugh.


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

I would love to come , can I share your tent lol[SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Foxy lady said:


> I would love to come , can I share your tent lol[SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it will depend on whether your a foxy lady or looking for one.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh ok , Thought this was a car event , and not car keys lol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Foxy lady said:


> Oh ok , Thought this was a car event , and not car keys lol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure Jess (lolly pop) will be along soon enough..
Steve


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

Great , as its only a six man tent , and you sound pretty rammed already lol , ? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha ofcourse you can stay in my tent lol its big enough 

Should be a great laugh 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Weekend ticket bought with campaign on Saturday!

Surely Callum and I arent the only ones camping right?!

J
xx


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm coming driving from kent x what tickets do I need to buy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Readie1978 said:


> I'm coming driving from kent x what tickets do I need to buy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need two tickets.

Select weekend camping then lower down on the page there is an option for club stands. Select TTOC

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry something has cropped up and can't make it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So camping so far is:

Jess
Callum
James

C'monnnnn where is everyone!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Foxy lady said:


> Sorry something has cropped up and can't make it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh thats a shame, maybe next year

J
xx


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

False alarm , I can come , who's going and I don't know anyone , is it safe for a single girl to come by herself lol x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry readie , I don't have access to private messages yet to reply xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm a single guy going by my self and I think jess is also? Are u going to the Ashford meet on the 21st foxy if so I will see u there ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So camping so far is:

Jess
Callum
James
Foxy lady

J
Xx


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeh I might come along , any info on how I will know its you ? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

We'll be arranging to meet up in the morning

J
Xx


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok , how will I recognise anyone , do you have a visual of everyone ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No sorry I don't carry mug shots of all forum members

J
Xx


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lier lol if ur at the Ashford one my regarding is m300jsr come say hi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So anyway gti international.....

J
Xx


----------



## Foxy lady (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks I will xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Who's going up the strip then? Also who's done a 1/4 mile before and if so what time?

I hit 14.99 in my mk1 Fabia vrs last year but don't think my standard 225 will beat it this year :?


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi.
Can you add me to the Sunday list please.

Thanks Richard :mrgreen:


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Got my ticket and clubstand pass today for sunday


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine havent ;(

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

WOOHOO Tickets arrived!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm going to this on the Saturday and so is my daughter (sTTacey) but i will have to quit at approx 3.30 - 4.00pm as i'm working on the evening. My wife and son may attend too depending on their work comittments.
Stacey may be up for BBQ & booze as her boyfriend lives in Stratford so she will be staying down there for the weekend.

I wouldn't mind going on the stand if there are still some places left but not sure the car is up to it alongside some of the fine examples on here other than the fact it is in very good condition and exceptionally clean? :? 
Also were not TTOC members, do you need to be a member to go on the stand?

Fingers crossed for good weather now :roll:

Warren.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sure there will be plenty of spaces left  and she's welcome to the BBQ and booze 

J
xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Only these people have booked a ticket and a TTOC stand pass currently:

Jess	Slattery	TTOC
Jess	Slattery	TTOC
Ian	Girling	TTOC-SUN	
Nick	Jones	TTOC-SUN	
C E	Wallam	TTOC-SUN

Online tickets for club stand passes close at midday tomorrow...

Not sure I'm going to make it this year.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wtf where is everyone else?! And why is no1 else camping????

J
Xx


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> Wtf where is everyone else?! And why is no1 else camping????


Because people have busy lives families and committments i'm afraid, just the way it is! 

Warren.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol bring them too lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Im up for this on the Sunday 

Shall buy tickets on the day at the gate

Daz


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'll be there on Saturday 8)

Not camping as it's not far from me 

John


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> Wtf where is everyone else?! And why is no1 else camping????
> 
> J
> Xx


this has never been a big event for TT owners, tried for years to get people to attend this!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

caney said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf where is everyone else?! And why is no1 else camping????
> ...


I think the last time I went it was also a world cup year


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

caney said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf where is everyone else?! And why is no1 else camping????
> ...


Its disappointing as this is such a good event! I still dont have my car back from the garage yet so my attendnce now hangs in the balance ;(

J
xx


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> Its disappointing as this is such a good event!


We've never been and will only be there for about 5 hours on Saturday so i hope that's long enough? :?

Confirmed now myself and wifey, daughter sTTacey and son is still trying to get the time off work. He was told about 3 weeks ago... kids! :lol:

Warren.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think I may still be going, but on the Sunday, I will pay on the gate and search the club out.
May take her up the strip on reduced power to flex her muscles a little.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I only got my car back from the car hospital so I'll only be there on the sunday now as I need Saturday to get her ready.

If anyone wants to meet up early outside leme know 

J
xx


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Lollypop86 said:


> I only got my car back from the car hospital so I'll only be there on the sunday now as I need Saturday to get her ready.
> 
> If anyone wants to meet up early outside leme know
> 
> ...


I'll miss you then, as I'm only there on Saturday 

Looks like I'll have to get my own sandwiches... :lol:

John


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry john but I'm flat out this week and don't want to turn up with her looking like a sack of shite 

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Lollypop86 said:


> Sorry john but I'm flat out this week and don't want to turn up with her looking like a sack of shite
> 
> J
> Xx


At this rate mine might be 

John


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh dear lol

J
Xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Any spare tickets going for the Sunday..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone wanted to meet up outside and go in together?

J
Xx


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

I like to come on Sunday any chance on getting on the stand.

Phil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Is there an official stand and who is representing from TTOC?
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I like to come on Sunday any chance on getting on the stand.
> 
> Phil


You would need to email or speak to the organisers now Phil as online ordering including getting a stand pass has closed.

I wasn't initially able to come but I'm looking to see if I can make it now myself.



V6RUL said:


> Is there an official stand and who is representing from TTOC?
> Steve


There is a stand arranged for use, hence being able to book stand passes. But currently nobody is able to take the gazebo and flags, but I'm trying to see if I can make it now.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Ok mate I give them a call in the morning.
Let me know if your going to make it .

Phil


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Was wondering if anyone wanted to meet up outside and go in together?
> 
> J
> Xx


Im going sunday , can meet outside and drive in together no problem ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nem said:


> Spaceman10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Cool
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Would be good if a group of is could go in 

Nick can't Andy take it?

J
Xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Lollypop86 said:


> Nick can't Andy take it?
> 
> J
> Xx


He'll either be in the roadster which none of it fits in, or the QS which has the rear brace which is basically the same.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tie it to the top lol sure he won't mind lol

J
Xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll definitely be there on Sunday, probably arriving around 8am to get set up.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Urgh this is gona be an early start lol

J
Xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looking like i will have to go on the Saturday as the Monkey Forest is calling on the Sunday.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Monkey Forest? lol

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Monkey Forest? lol
> 
> J
> xx


Alpina iTTalia re-union
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhh

So after my initial panic last night and faffing around trying to find my tickets, I went to the office this morning (working from home on fridays lol) and they were there.....PHEW!

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think tiTTies will be thin on the ground this weekend.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

seems that way ;(

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just hoping i can pay on the gate and blag my way onto the TTOC plot.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll pm you

J
xx


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

So do we know for certain who is going on what day? Just thinking a list may be nice and possibly a meet up point and time inside the venue just to say hi and put faces to names etc?
Myself and sTTacey are going on Saturday (looks like wifey can't make it now), i think Duggy is and possibly V6RUL now by the looks of it, anyone else for Saturday and suggestions of a meeting point and time maybe?

Warren.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be off the radar about this as im driving from Aberdeen to Liverpool in about 5 minutes and will catch up later..
Steve


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I will be meeting up with nick on sunday so hopfully will be able to get on the stand.
looking forward to seeing every one.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So lets make a list:

Saturday:

Duggy
Warren
sTTacey
V6RUL
Yellow

Sunday:

Lollypop
Spaceman
Nem
CandyTurbo
RichJwall
Yellow

Ummm not sure about anyone else lol

Anyone know of a good meeting location before hand in the morning?

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm there both days


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

alrite then I'll change it lol 

Anyone got any ideas where to meet in the morning on the sunday?

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Weather isn't looking too good for either days, but I'm thinking of rocking up mid morning tomoz unless the forecast gets worse by the morning and I will reconsider my attendance and look towards Sunday as an option, again depending on the weather.
Steve


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I'm there both days


That explains why I saw you on M42. I was going n/b in the daily, last 3 days it's been roof off at the same time in rag top


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm definitely up for a meet up inside on Saturday 

Might be a good central point of Andy's yellow roadster on the show and shine :wink:

I'll have my phone so I'll post on here when I'm there

Anyone any idea what time the gates open?

John


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

07824313791 for anyone who wants to meet up outside Sunday morning

J
Xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Duggy said:


> I'm definitely up for a meet up inside on Saturday
> 
> Might be a good central point of Andy's yellow roadster on the show and shine :wink:
> 
> ...


Long shot..but Duggy can you meet me at the front gate with your show pass and I can sneak onto the stand..
PM me your number and I can call you when I arrive..
Steve


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

We're setting off shortly, will look out for the yellow roadster and i doubt there will be many father & daughter duo's walking around so keep an eye out. Going in her car S14 CEV black 225. (the not very clean one!!)

Warren.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

May turn up on Sunday if the weather in nice 

8)

Daz


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> May turn up on Sunday if the weather in nice
> 
> 8)
> 
> Daz


Weathers looking better for Sunday lol

J
Xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Might see you tomorrow then 

Daz x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Guys I've just gone through my tickets and I have 2 passes for sunday for the club stand

J
xx


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just left as I have to work this evening but met up with a couple of people, got some pics and got a video of V6RUL going up the drag strip that I'll post up as soon as I can.

For anyone staying down this evening the river festival in Stratford is worth going to see especially after dark when the boats are illuminated.

Those going tomorrow enjoy 

Warren.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Did you see where the club stand area is for us? Is it on grass or hard standing ?

Thanks


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Nem said:


> Did you see where the club stand area is for us? Is it on grass or hard standing ?
> 
> Thanks


Club stand today was a little disappointing ... Empty until Steve arrived 










I'd have blagged it like Steve if I'd have known, I could have doubled the turn out :roll:

John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

A good day was had 

Met up with Andy (Yellow), Steve (Caney) and Steve (V6 RUL) missed Warren

Had a wander round, watched Andy washing and detailing Yellow, then as it dried off watched both Steves attack the 1/4 mile 8)

Highlight for my son was watching a Lamborghini Aventador go up the strip

Highlight for me was watching the MRC RS6 Avant beat their turbo'd R8! 

Oh, and watching a 9 second VW Scirocco

A bit disappointed in the lack of trade stands, but saved me a few quid

John


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The stand is number 35 and is on grass.

Interested to see the vid of Janice.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> The stand is number 35 and is on grass.
> 
> Interested to see the vid of Janice.
> Steve


Thanks Steve, just affects what I bring for the flags etc etc. I'll be there for 8 in the morning.

Meeting at the holiday inn at junction 15 on the m40 for 7:30 if anyone else is going that time and wanted to cruise the last 20 minutes together.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Is any one meeting up to convoy there in the morning ? Or what time is any one getting on stand ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just posted above 

Club entry is from 8am, I always get there first thing to set things up.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Going up to meet the guys at the hotel off junction 15....just hoping that silverstone traffic is not too bad  might have to go m4 off at maindenhead and then on to the m40 that way.....might still hit it tho doh!

Take it Andy was on the show and shine? Steve Janice looked lonely lol

J
Xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Going up to meet the guys at the hotel off junction 15....just hoping that silverstone traffic is not too bad  might have to go m4 off at maindenhead and then on to the m40 that way.....might still hit it tho doh!
> 
> Take it Andy was on the show and shine? Steve Janice looked lonely lol
> 
> ...


At least she wasn't in a corner as nobody puts baby in the corner.. :lol: 
If the weather is ok tomoz the strip will be very bust and the show will be rammed.
The Stewards will give you a map of where 35 plot is, but basic ally it is through the front entrance, drive for 600 metres, turn right and it is 75 metres on the right, behind Audi Sport.
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> Interested to see the vid of Janice.
> Steve


saw a couple of your runs Steve but it sounded like it was misfiring alot? 13 second runs also?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all

Car cleaned and ready.
See you all at 7.30 am at the holiday inn 

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Car cleaned and ready.
> See you all at 7.30 am at the holiday inn
> ...


SNAP! and luckily got the cover on just before it started to rain! lol

MRC got a trophy today

J
xx


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Ill be at holiday inn for 7.30 too


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi jess

What did they get it for (mrc)

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

for the fastest 4wd audi....time was 11.4 i dont know what in tho but Stuart (tall blond guy at MRC on the RR) has said about bringing on the 10's so we'll see lol

J
xx


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks jess

That is fast wow

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stuarts just said he will get the R8 into the 10's tomorrow that should be an awesome display if he does

J
xx


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Some thing to look forward to.
Can't wait to see that. 

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

right i need to try and sleep! Sofa jobby for me today to make sure I wake up to my alarm! lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm here ready and waiting lol turns out silverstone traffic doesn't like the mornings so it was a clear run lol

J
Xx


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Had a great day today met up with some friends both old and new and seen some amazing cars , roll on aitp , weather was too good as i now have a pink head !!! Lol


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Great day today, kids had a great time.
It was good to see and meet new and old faces.
Also some great tt,s on the stand.

Hope every one got home safe

See you all next time

Phil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We need pics..hopefully a few more cars on the stand than yesterday.
Steve


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here one Steve










Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Steve I've put mine on my insta  aww look at that sexy 150 roadster taking pride of place in the middle 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh and Phil your kids are cute they can come again 

J
Xx


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol arr thanks jess.
They can be a pain some times but I love them loads and they did really enjoy them selfs lol

Katie loved your tt.

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

She said she liked my hair too so at the next event I'm at with her ill do it for her on her hair if that's ok?

J
Xx


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

She did say she like it and yes that's fine if you don't mind.

She will be pleased I let her know.

Cheers jess


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Better late than never here are a few pics from Saturday...









































































And V6RUL going up the strip (sorry but i'm not sure how to embed this)

http://s1191.photobucket.com/user/warre ... 9.mp4.html

Warren.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Really enjoyed yesterday and it was great meeting the lovely Jess and Nick. Pleasure as always Phil - was good to see you again buddy. All the cars looked fab and I felt very proud to be involved.
See you all again very soon.

Daz


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Daz , i should be bringing some caliper stickers to audi s in the park if you can wait that long


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Nice pic of me getting nailed by a skoda estate 

The old girl done good for standard though to be fair, I had to set some times to compare for next years runs with some mods :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Really enjoyed yesterday and it was great meeting the lovely Jess and Nick. Pleasure as always Phil - was good to see you again buddy. All the cars looked fab and I felt very proud to be involved.
> See you all again very soon.
> 
> Daz


Lovely to finally meet you too  roll on drunken Fridays!!!!! Lol

Great to meet some new faces 

J
Xx


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Joe_preece89 said:


> Nice pic of me getting nailed by a skoda estate


No you didn't he just got off to a better start http://s1191.photobucket.com/user/warre ... 2.mp4.html

Warren.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

warrenstuart said:


> Joe_preece89 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic of me getting nailed by a skoda estate
> ...


Yer I struggled with my starts, not used to launching with the Quattro yet. That lad was running 1.8t few mods and mapped, I'm pretty standard except air filter and 007. He ran down to 14.4 at the end of the day once he got his starts down.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Candyturbo said:


> Daz , i should be bringing some caliper stickers to audi s in the park if you can wait that long


Yes please Ian 

Thats excellent buddy - let me know how much.

Great to meet you and your RS looked awesome.

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking forward to it Jess 

Did you take any pics by the way ?

Daz x



Lollypop86 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Really enjoyed yesterday and it was great meeting the lovely Jess and Nick. Pleasure as always Phil - was good to see you again buddy. All the cars looked fab and I felt very proud to be involved.
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Looking forward to it Jess
> 
> Did you take any pics by the way ?
> 
> ...


I took some yea, did you take any? I was hoping to borrow some of yours for the magazine article lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I didn't take any at all Jess 

Although I found a website that had a guy on the front gate that was taking pics of the arrivals.

I will go find it and stick it up on here 

Daz x



Lollypop86 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to it Jess
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh ok cool, anyone who has got some could you email me some of the TT's you saw please and strip as I'll need them  gona speak to scott about getting the ones he took 

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Here you go Jess :

http://www.photography-uk.com/gti-inter ... TIINT.aspx

D x



Lollypop86 said:


> oh ok cool, anyone who has got some could you email me some of the TT's you saw please and strip as I'll need them  gona speak to scott about getting the ones he took
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> oh ok cool, anyone who has got some could you email me some of the TT's you saw please and strip as I'll need them  gona speak to scott about getting the ones he took
> 
> J
> xx


You can have the ones i took if you like, PM me your email address if you do?

Warren.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

[email protected] 

J
xx


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Some from Saturday

Car park










Drag strip




























John


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Here you go Jess :
> 
> http://www.photography-uk.com/gti-inter ... TIINT.aspx
> 
> D x


Thanks Daz but you have to buy those pics and they got Nicks and no1 else's

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pics taken by Edward Morgan Photography are now on my Facebook (jess slattery) and insta @BOOBica86 verrrrrry impressed!

J
Xx


----------

